# What Polish/One step compound to use



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

Morning all,

Been sucked into the "Black Friday" hype and just about to pull the trigger on my first DA. Going with a Das 6 Pro as they seem to be the go to DA on the cheaper side. 

However, im yet to decide on what product to use in terms of Polish/One step. I appreciate it is almost impossible to advise if you cant see the condition of the paint, but just to try and give you an insight; nearlly new BMW black sapphire paint with 4k miles, got some light dealer swirls and a light scratch or two. 

My initial thoughts were Scholl S20 with CG Green Hexlogic pads but not sure if that would be overkill? Last thing i want to do is chip away more clearcoat than necessary. Or is Scholl less abrassive than advertised? 

On the other hand I wouldnt want to go for a dedicated polish to step back and still see all the swirls.

Will try get some pics later on to help out, but in general terms, is Scholl built for these type of jobs? Have heard BMW paint is rock hard which is why ive veered towards a "one step compound" like scholl. 

Cheers,
Mclarxn

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

CarPro Essence? Meant to have an alright level of cut if paired with a DA, and it has some pretty darn longlasting fillers in it too. Meant to have a years durability on its own.


----------



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

Fairtony said:


> CarPro Essence? Meant to have an alright level of cut if paired with a DA, and it has some pretty darn longlasting fillers in it too. Meant to have a years durability on its own.


Ive been hearing essence alot recently and was definately on my radar. My plan was to ultimately top with Cancoat or Cq UK 3.0 so im assuming a product like Essence works well with the sio2 LSPs?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Mclarxn said:


> Ive been hearing essence alot recently and was definately on my radar. My plan was to ultimately top with Cancoat or Cq UK 3.0 so im assuming a product like Essence works well with the sio2 LSPs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Works with everything. Its actually one of the only AIO's that can actually be topped with a proper fullfledged coating.

I just use it as a supercharged glaze, and top with whatever LSP I fancy, Ususally wax in summer, and now its silica based sprays.


----------



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

Fairtony said:


> Works with everything. Its actually one of the only AIO's that can actually be topped with a proper fullfledged coating.
> 
> I just use it as a supercharged glaze, and top with whatever LSP I fancy, Ususally wax in summer, and now its silica based sprays.


Very interested in this then as I usually use some form of sealant, and thinking of trying the ceramic coating side of things. Did you notice any degredation in durability of the LSPs because of essence? And once your LSP died did you reapply essence?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin82 (Nov 19, 2018)

Sonax Perfect Finish.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Mclarxn said:


> Did you notice any degredation in durability of the LSPs because of essence? And once your LSP died did you reapply essence?


Hard to tell on durability. I tend to swap and change and layer different LSPs constantly, when the old one drops off. And I only got essence this summer. No LSPs performed worse than I would have expected, if that's any use to you.

I haven't reapplied essence yet, unless it's to try and polish out a scuff or blemish. And tbh I haven't felt the need to cos the swirls still seem to be fairly well masked. But given the lighting/weather nowadays, it's never good swirl hunting light (which isn't a bad thing!).


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

+1 on Sonax perfect finish :thumb: I have a m2 in black sapphire and it works brilliantly :buffer:


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

i just recently got a scrap bonnet in awful condition and attacked it with the rotary for my first time.

was advised to use scholl S17plus 

so pannel was washed and clayed.
then used chemical guys orange grey and black pads.
finish was very good for swirls and scratches ect and improving the awfull bad dullness of the pre bonnet.
so i applied some really old sonax liquid wax by machine 
the results were great really topped everything off and removed what looked like holograms ect.


----------



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies, appreciate it. 

Pulled the trigger on Essence today. Want to start out with something more on the filling side than the cutting side as it will be my first time machine polishing and dont want to risk cutting more than I need. And also it sounds like an absolute gem of a polish.

Be interesting to see how LSPs bond to the Essence. I intend to not panel wipe it down and leave it to cure for 3hr+. Maybe top ot with Fusso/PNS/Cancoat or even a full blown CQUK 3.0.

A couple months down the line I will no doubt grab myself some Perfect Finish still as I have only ever heard good things about that. Looks like a dream to work wirh and the results speak for themselves. 

Time will tell, eh! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mclarxn said:


> Thanks for all the replies, appreciate it.
> 
> Pulled the trigger on Essence today. Want to start out with something more on the filling side than the cutting side as it will be my first time machine polishing and dont want to risk cutting more than I need. And also it sounds like an absolute gem of a polish.
> 
> ...


I have used Scholl S20 Black and found it more tricky to get on with that S17 or S3 but i like the idea that you can have a set of different pads to achieve more or less cut depending on what is required. As such I have bought some Sonax Perfect Finish to how i get on with that but i am yet to use it


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

The Last Cut :thumb:


----------



## martec06 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mclarxn said:


> Thanks for all the replies, appreciate it.
> 
> Pulled the trigger on Essence today. Want to start out with something more on the filling side than the cutting side as it will be my first time machine polishing and dont want to risk cutting more than I need. And also it sounds like an absolute gem of a polish.
> 
> ...


And the best thing is, it dont stain plastic trim 

Sendt fra min CLT-L29 med Tapatalk


----------

